

Manage Your Time - Forget Rules, Invent Your Own - thesecondact
http://www.secondactive.com/2010/02/manage-your-time-effortlessly-forget.html

======
fnid2
I believe you become somebody, _by_ doing. How can you become something or
somebody if you don't do anything? So I disagree.

